# Merry Christmas



## Leeworthy (24 Dec 2015)

Good morning army.CA community. I just wanted to take this time to wish everyone here currently serving, learning or just starting their fruitful career with the Canadian Forces a warm and safe holiday filled with laughter, friends and family. 

May the holidays and New Year bring you joy and happiness.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Dec 2015)

Best wishes to everyone, and let's keep in mind to those who can't be with us this time of year - for one reason or another.

 :christmas happy:


----------



## Underway (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year and have a safe holiday with plenty of cheer.   :subbies:


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to everyone!  :subbies:


----------



## kratz (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year for 2016.  :subbies:


----------



## mariomike (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas


----------



## cupper (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone.

And let's remember that there are people out there who may be having a hard time during the holidays for whatever reason. Just reach out and let them know that you care, and offer your help, even if it is just a friendly ear to listen. It may make all the difference to someone in crisis.

 :christmas happy:


----------



## Rifleman62 (24 Dec 2015)

Happy Christmas and a safe, healthy, and prosperous New Year. :christmas happy:

Thanks to all those serving and your families.

Thanks to the retired folks and their families.


----------



## Bass ackwards (24 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas and all the very best in the new year.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (25 Dec 2015)

Merry Christmas and a wonderful New Year to all. Safe travels for those making the rounds and for those working, I wish you a fun & speedy shift! :christmas happy:


----------

